
Two mysterious web font bugs that no one seems to be talking about (2018) - exolymph
https://medium.com/@ValidScience/two-mysterious-web-font-bugs-that-no-one-seems-to-be-talking-about-861022e7fe69
======
Nextgrid
Sadly this is mostly a rant about companies not testing on Windows and doesn’t
contain any technical details about the bugs he’s talking about.

